# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  معنى عقود الاوبشن و ادخلو و تعرف هل هى حرام ام حلال  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## shady2500

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخوانى الكرام* 
كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير و صحه و سلام 
اقدم لكم موضوع مهم للغيه حيث انى اراه كثير و ارى ان الناس تتللاهف عليه و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله 
فى الحقيقة لقد تعرفت على الاوبشن من احد اصدقائى دارسى ال CFA 
و حكى لى ماهى هذه العقود و كيف تتم و هكذا فوجدة ان فيه كبيرة و ذنبا عظيم بعد ان قمت بالبحث من هنا و هناك و الحمدلله الذى هدانا الى الطريق الصحيح .
طبعا الموضيع كترة فى المنتدا عن الاوبشن و مابين القيل و القال و الناس بتستسهل الامر . حتى انى تحدث لهم بجمله بسيطه من هم من كان مأيد و منهم من كان ضاحكا على و لكن لا يهم هذا -
 هنا شرح للاوبشن و كما ايه الحرمانيه الفيها .. فقرأو جيدا و ابحثو فى الامر قبل ان تقوم بأى شىء* ..   *عقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة: معناها وأنواعها وخصائصها*  تعد  عقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة من التطورات الحديثة نسبياً في أسواق  التعامل الأجنبي، وهي نوع من أنواع العقود المستقبلية، أو صورة من صورها،  وهي أوراق مالية مشتقة ليس لها قيمة في ذاتها، وإنما تستمد قيمتها من  الورقة المالية أو الأداة المالية التي يجري عليها الاختيار، وعليه لا بد  من بيان مفهوم هذه العقود، وبيان نشأتها قبل الخوض في تفاصيلها: *المطلب الأول: معنى عقود الخيارات:*
  عقد الخيار:* "*هو  عقد بين طرفين يعطي لمشتريه الحق - لا الالتزام - أن يشتري أو يبيع كمية  معينة من الأسهم أو من سلعة معينة بسعر تنفيذ معين، خلال فترة سريان العقد،  ويدفع مشتري الخيار لقاء تلقيه هذا الحق مبلغاً معيناً يسمى: (ثمن  الخيار)، وهو مبلغ بسيط من سعر السهم أو من سعر السلعة".  *المطلب الثاني: أنواع عقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة:* *النوع الأول: خيار الطلب أو الشراء (**Call option**)*: 
  وهو  عقد يمتلك مشتريه أو مالكه (أي دافع الثمن) حق شراء عدد محدد من أسهم شركة  معينة، أو أي أوراق مالية أخرى بسعر محدد خلال فترة معينة، غالباً ما تكون  (90) يوماً، وهو غير ملزم بالتنفيذ، إذا أراد البائع (محرر الخيار) بيعه  تلك الأسهم خلال مدة سريان العقد[4]. ويدفع مقابل هذا الحق ثمناً غير مسترد بأي حال. *تحليل التعريف*: بنظرة فاحصة لمفهوم خيار الطلب (الشراء) تتبين الملاحظات التالية: 
  1.  لا يتضمن هذا العقد التزام مشتري حق الخيار لتنفيذ الشراء، وإنما يتضمن  حصوله على حق الشراء الذي له أن يمارسه في أي لحظة يريدها خلال الفترة  المحددة.
  2. يتضمن العقد التزام البائع لحق الخيار بتنفيذ الصفقة عند الطلب بالثمن المحدد في العقد.
  3. ثمن الخيار الذي يدفعه مشتري الخيار، لا يحتسب كعربون من قيمة السهم المتفق عليه عند العقد، كونه لا يسترد بأي حال. *النوع الثاني: خيار البيع (**Put option**)*:
  وله  مسميات منها: خيار الدفع، وخيار العرض. وكلها بمعنى واحد، وهو عقد يعطي  مشتريه أو مالكه (أي دافع الثمن) الحق في بيع عدد معين من الأسهم أو  الأوراق المالية الأخرى بسعر محدد خلال فترة محددة، ولا يجبر على البيع،  إنما هو بالخيار؛ لأن قابض ثمن الخيار هو الملزم بالشراء في هذه الحالة أو  التنفيذ بشكل عام، إذا ما قرر مشتري حق البيع التنفيذ، وبالسعر المتفق عليه  خلال المحددة وهنا كذلك ما يدفعه مقابل تمتعه بحق خيار البيع، غير مسترد بأي حال. *تحليل التعريف:* بالنظر إلى مفردات التعريف تتبين الملاحظات التالية:
  1. إن مشتري هذا الحق (حق البيع) هو صاحب الأوراق المالية التي عرضها للبيع بالخيار.
  2.  إن هذا العقد يلزم بائع حق الخيار (الذي قبض ثمن الخيار) بالشراء، إذا ما  قرر مالك الأوراق المالية (دافع ثمن خيار بيع أوراقه) بيعها.  
  3. إن الدافع لشراء هذا الحق من قبل حامل الأوراق المالية هو: الخشية من هبوط أسعارها. *المطلب الثالث: خصائص عقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة:* 
  تتميز عقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة بجملة من الخصائص، نجملها فيما يلي:
  1. الخيار ورقة مالية مشتقة، تستمد قيمتها من مادة الخيار المذكورة في العقد (أسهم، سندات، أو أي ورقة مالية أخرى).
  2.توقعات  طرفي العقد مختلفة أمام ما يمكن أن يؤول إليه الوضع بخصوص مادة الخيار  المذكورة، وإلا ما تم التعاقد أصلاً؛ إذ يتوقع طرف ارتفاع سعر السهم خلال  مدة الممارسة فيقدم على شراء حق الشراء، ويتوقع الطرف الآخر عدم تجاوز  السعر السائد (القيمة السوقية وقت التعاقد)، فيقدم على بيع حق الشراء أملاً  في الفوز بالمكافأة. 
  3. إن عقد الخيارغير ملزم لصاحبه، وإنما يعطيه الحق في أن يختار تنفيذ الصفقة أو عدم تنفيذها، ونظير هذا الحق فإنه يدفع ثمن هذا الخيار.
  4. إن ثمن الخيار يدفع للجهة التي حررت (أي باعت) عقد الخيار، وتكون ملتزمة بتنفيذه، عندما يرغب مشتريه ممارسته للحق الذي اشتراه.
  5.إن عقود الخيارات قابلة للتداول، بمعنى أن صاحب الخيار يحق له أن يبيعها لطرف آخر بثمن مسمى بينهما.
  6*.* خسائر  مشتري الخيار محدودة (قيمة المكافأة)، وأرباحه غير محدودة؛ فهي مفتوحة  لمشتري خيار الشراء، تزيد مع ارتفاع القيمة السوقية للسهم، ومغلقة لمشتري  خيار البيع، تزيد مع انخفاض القيمة السوقية للسهم إلى أن تصل إلى الصفر  (نظرياً). 
  7. تمكّن عقود الخيارات أصحابها من إمكانية  الدخول في صفقات ضخمة في المستقبل ولا يدفع من قيمتها إلا حق الخيار،  لتنفيذ تلك الصفقات في المستقبل. 
  8.  إنها توفر أربع حالات تعامل ممكنة هي: شراء حق ممارسة الشراء، وشراء حق  ممارسة البيع، وبيع حق ممارسة الشراء، وبيع حق ممارسة البيع.
  9*.* امتلاك الأوراق المالية المذكورة في عقد الخيار ليس هدفاً، بل يتم التعامل في الغالب بالفرق السعري[10]،  وإذا أصر طرف على الاستلام -وهو أمر غير وارد غالباً- يقوم الطرف الآخر  بشرائها بسعر السوق السائد وقت التنفيذ، وهو نفس السعر الذي يتم احتساب  الفرق بناء عليه فتكون المحصلة واحدة، أما إذا كان التعامل على مؤشر كان  الاستلام أو التسليم مستحيلاً[11].  *المبحث الثاني* *المانعون من التعامل بعقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة[12]*  عقود  الخيارات المعاصرة عقود حديثة تماماً، ولا عهد للفقهاء القدامى بها على  الشكل الذي سبق بيانه في المبحث الأول، إلا أنه قد اختلفت الآراء الفقهية  حول تكييف هذه العقود شرعاً، وما إذا كانت تدخل في دائرة العقود الشرعية  المسماة أم لا، ومن حيث جواز التعامل بها أم لا، وذلك على رأيين: الرأي  الأول منع التعامل بها، والرأي الثاني أجاز التعامل بها كأداة استثمارية في  أسواق المال. وكلٌّ له أدلته، وتفصيل ذلك كما يلي: 
  استدل الفريق الأول على عدم جواز التعامل بالخيارات المالية المعاصرة بجملة من الأدلة نجملها فيما يلي: *أولاً: انطواء عقود الخيارات على بيع الإنسان ما ليس عنده* *وبيع ما لا يملك:*
  بالنظر  إلى ماهية تنفيذ عمليات عقود الخيارات في البورصة، يتبين لنا أن غالبيتها  تتم على المكشوف، بمعنى أن البائع لا يمتلك المعقود عليه (الأوراق المالية)  التي يبيعها، بل لا ينظر إلى وجودها أصلاً، إنما يكفيه إمكانية الحصول  عليها عند التنفيذ[13]،  وعليه فهو عقد أو اتفاق بين طرفين، يتعهد أو يلتزم فيه أحدهما ببيع سلعة  معينة أو شرائها في المستقبل مقابل مبلغ معين يدفع عند التعاقد، إذن فهو  يبيع شيئاً لم يكن يملكه عند التعاقد، وبهذا فإن عمليات عقود الخيارات في  البورصة تنطوي على بيع الإنسان ما ليس عنده، كون المعقود عليه ليس موجوداً  لدى البائع عند إنشاء العقد. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  بالنظر  إلى كيفية تصفية عمليات عقود الخيارات نجد أنها غالباً تتم على ما لا  يملكه صاحب الخيار؛ لأن مشتري الخيار أصلاً لا يهدف إلى تسليم السلعة محل  الخيار، إنما الهدف كله هو تحقيق أقصى ربح ممكن من جراء الفروق بين الأسعار[14]،  وهذا يعني أن أغلبها تتم على المكشوف، بمعنى أن البائع لا يمتلك الأوراق  المالية التي يبيعها، وإنما يدخل السوق مضارباً على الهبوط متوقعاً انخفاض  السعر في تاريخ التصفية، وأنه سيكون بوسعه حينئذ أن يشتري ذات الكمية من  الأوراق التي سبق له التعاقد على بيعها، بسعر أقل من السعر الذي باع به  محققاً بذلك هامشاً من الربح، يتمثل في الفرق بين سعري البيع والشراء، ومن  هنا يمكن تكييف هذا البيع بهذه الصورة: "ببيع الإنسان ما ليس عنده، وببيع  الإنسان ما لا يملكه". 
  أما كونه ينطوي على بيع الإنسان  ما ليس عنده: فلأن المعقود عليه لم يكن عند إنشاء العقد عند البائع، ولا  يعد الشيء موجوداً إن كان محتمل الوجود أو لم يكن موجوداً يقيناً.
  وأما كونه ينطوي على بيع الإنسان ما لا يملكه: فلأن البائع باع ما لم يكن في ملكه[15]. 
  إذن  حقيقة عقود الخيار أنها بيع الإنسان ما ليس عنده، وبيع ما اشتراه قبل  قبضه؛ أي ما لا يملكه، إذن من كل ما تقدم نقول: إن البيوع الخيارية الشرطية  في أسواق الأوراق المالية تنطوي على بيع الإنسان ما ليس عنده، وبيع ما لا  يملكه.
  وأما حكم  بيع الإنسان ما ليس عنده أو بيع ما لا  يملكه؛ فقد بين الفقهاء أن من شروط صحة عقد البيع: أن يكون محل العقد  (المعقود عليه) موجوداً وقت العقد، أو قابلاً للوجود. وعليه فإذا لم يكن  موجوداً فالعقد باطل، حتى ولو كان المعقود عليه محتمل الوجود أو محقق  الوجود في المستقبل[16].  وقد ورد النهي عن ذلك كله: عن حكيم بن حزام قال: يا رسول الله، يأتيني  الرجل يسألني البيع لما ليس عندي؛ فأبيعه منه ثم ابتاعه من السوق؟ فقال:  (لا تبع ما ليس عندك)[17]. وعلة ذلك الغرر، وبيع الغرر قد ورد النهي عنه؛ ففي الحديث الصحيح: نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الغرر[18]. وأما بيع الإنسان ما لا يملكه، فقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تباع السلع حيث تبتاع حتى يحوزها التجار إلى رحالهم[19]. وعليه فقد أجمع الفقهاء على عدم جواز بيع الإنسان ما ليس عنده، وبيع الإنسان ما لا يملكه[20]. *ثانياً: تعارض عقود الخيارات مع قصد الشارع من إباحة خيار الشرط*: 
  شرعت  الخيارات بشكل عام إما ضماناً لرضا العاقدين، أو حفظاً لمصلحتهما، أو  دفعاً للضرر الذي قد يلحق أحد العاقدين؛ فهي إذن مشروعة للضرورة والحاجة  إليها[21]. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم -للذي كان يخدع في البيوع-: (إذا بايعت فقل: لا خلابة)[22].  ولا غرابة في هذا فشريعتنا الإسلامية شريعة ربانية تقوم على العدل، والعدل  فيها أساس قوي لجميع أحكام المعاملات المالية. قال ابن القيم: "فإنَّ  الشَّرِيعَةَ مَبْناها وأسَاسُهَا على الحِكَمِ، ومَصالِحِ العِبَادِ، في  المَعاشِ والمَعَادِ، وهيَ عَدْلٌ كُلُّها، ورَحْمَةٌ كُلُّها، ومَصالِحُ  كُلُّها، وحِكْمَةٌ كُلُّها؛ فَكُلُّ مَسْألَةٍ خَرَجَتْ عَن العَدْلِ إلى  الجَوْرِ، وَعَن الرَّحْمَةِ إلى ضِدِّهَا، وَعَن المَصْلَحَةِ إلى  المَفْسَدَةِ، وَعَن الحِكْمَةِ إلى العبثِ؛ فَلَيْسَتْ مِن الشَّرِيعَة"[23]. وقد بين العلماء جملة من الحِكم لمشروعية خيار الشرط نذكرها لإتمام الفائدة:
  1. الاستيثاق من الرضا والتأكد من وجوده؛ لأنه الأصل الذي تبنى عليه العقود، وهو مناط حلّ الأموال وأنواع التجارات كلها[24].  قال تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ  بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلاَّ أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ  مِنْكُمْ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ  رَحِيماً) النساء/29. بل هو وسيلة إلى كمال الرضا بالعقد والتأكد من إنشائه  على أساس صحيح.
  2. إتاحة فرصة التروي والتحري للمتعاقدين، فضلاً عن مراجعة كل منهما نفسه ومشاورته في إمضاء العقد أو عدم إمضائه[25]؛  حيث إن العقد قد يقع من أحدهما من غير تروٍّ ولا نظر في القيمة، وعليه  اقتضت محاسن الشريعة الكاملة أن يكون للعقد فترة يتروى فيها العاقدان  ويعيدان فيها النظر ليستدركا ما فاتهما[26]. وبهذا نشر للعدل، ورد للحقوق إلى أصحابها. 
  3. ضمان استقرار العقود والمعاملات بين الناس[27]؛ وذلك بدفع المفسدة عن أطراف التبادل والحيلولة بينهم وبين المنازعات والخصومات.
  4. تنشيط الحركة الاقتصادية في المجتمع الإسلامي، خاصة عندما يعلم المتعاقد أن هناك تشريعاً يضمن له سلامة المبيع فيما لو ظهر معيباً[28].
  وعليه  فهل عقود الخيارات المعاصرة تحقق مقاصد الشرع من إباحة خيار الشرط، أم  أنها تتعارض مع المقصود الذي شرع خيار الشرط من أجله؟ إن الناظر في عمليات  عقود الخيارات التي يتعامل بها المستثمرون في الأسواق المالية (البورصة)  يجد أن كلاًّ من البائع والمشتري ليس له قصد من تعامله بهذه العقود إلا  تحقيق أكبر ربح ممكن، وذلك من خلال المراهنة على فروق الأسعار وتغيرها، حتى  إن هذه العقود تعطي الحق للمشتري أو البائع في طلب المزيد من السلعة  المشتراة أو المباعة إذا رأى أحدهم أن ذلك يحقق مكاسب له. إذن فهذه العقود  هي طريقة لتحديد المستفيد من المتعاملين فيها هل هو بائع أم مشتر[29]، وكل هذا متعارض مع قصد الشارع من إباحته لخيار الشرط. *مناقشة الدليل:* 
  لم  يشرع خيار الشرط لكي يرى المستفيد منه هل تطور الأسعار يكون لصالحه فينفذ  الصفقة، أم لا تكون لصالحه فيفسخ العقد. فالشارع لم يقصد ذلك مطلقاً، وقصد  الشارع هو المعتبر، وعليه يجب أن يكون قصد المكلف من العمل موافقاً لقصد  الشارع. قال الشاطبي: "قصد الشارع من المكلف أن يكون قصده من العمل موافقاً  لقصده في التشريع"[30].  وقال كذلك: "كل من ابتغى في تكاليف الشريعة غير ما شُرعت له فقد ناقض  الشريعة، وكل من ناقضها فعمله في المناقضة باطل. أما أن العمل المناقض باطل  فظاهر، فإن المشروعات إنما وضعت لتحصيل المصالح ودرء المفاسد، فإذا خولفت  لم يكن قي تلك الأفعال التي خولف بها جلب مصلحة ولا درء مفسدة"[31]. 
  ومخالفة عقود الخيارات لماهية عقد خيار الشرط في الفقه الإسلامي تتضح فيما يلي:  *1. من حيث محل العقد (المعقود عليه):*
  محل  العقد في الفقه الإسلامي هو المال؛ أي العين المحسوسة أو المنافع، أو حق  مالي، وعليه فإن المعقود عليه في خيار الشرط يقع على المبيع؛ أي على عين  السلعة ذاتها، أو عين المنفعة، وهذا بخلاف ما عليه الخيارات المالية  المعاصرة، فالمعقود عليه هو "حق مجرد لشراء أو بيع، والسلعة المذكورة إنما  هي رمز"[32].  إذن فهو حق معنوي وليس حقاً عينياً أو منفعة أو خدمة، كونه غير متعلق  بعقار أو نحوه من الأشياء المادية، بل هو حسم لإرادة ومشيئة، وليست سلعة في  الغالب؛ "إذ لا ينظر إلى وجودها بصورة معينة، فيكفي أن يمكّن الحصول عليها  عند التنفيذ"[33]،  وبهذا يتضح أن المعقود عليه ليس فيه معنى المال؛ إذ ليس له تعلق ذاتي أو  عين بما يطلق عليه مال، إنما هو الخيار نفسه الذي يعطي مشتريه الحق في بيع  أو شراء سلعة. *2*. *من حيث وجود المعقود عليه:*
  إن  المعقود عليه في خيار الشرط في الفقه الإسلامي يشترط فيه أن يكون موجوداً،  ومقدوراً على تسليمه. وهذا الشرط مفقود في الخيارات المالية المعاصرة؛  فالمعقود عليه غير موجود غالباً، كخيار الشراء على المكشوف؛ حيث إن المحرر  حين حرر خيار الشراء لم يكن يملك الأوراق المالية أو السلع أو العملات التي  التزم ببيعها، إنما حرر عليها الخيار وبنيته أن يقوم بشرائها من السوق  وتسليمها للمشتري، عندما يقرر مشتري الخيار ممارسة حقه في الخيار. *3. مالية المعقود عليه من حيث الثمن:* 
  الثمن  الذي يدفع في خيار الشرط كعربون، مختلف كلياً عن العوض الذي يدفع في  الخيارات المالية المعاصرة، وهذا الاختلاف يمكن حصره في الوجوه التالية: *أ.* العربون  هو جزء من ثمن السلعة المشتراة، ولا يذهب على صاحبه، إلا إذا لم يمض هو  البيع، أما العوض الذي يدفع في الخيارات المالية المعاصرة، فهو ثمن للخيار  ذاته، وليس جزءاً من ثمن السلعة محل الخيار، ويستوي في ذلك حال الشراء أو  عدمه[34].
  ب*.* ثمن  الخيار الذي يدفع في الخيارات المالية هو عقد منفصل عن عقد التنفيذ؛ بمعنى  أن مشتري الخيار (خيار الشراء أو خيار البيع) يمكنه التصرف به "ببيع أو  بهبة"[35]. *4. من حيث قبض المعقود عليه:*
  تقرر  أن المعقود عليه في خيار الشرط هو من الأعيان، أو من المنافع، وأنه يشترط  فيه الوجود، وإمكانية التسليم. وعليه فقبض السلع أو استيفاء المنفعة أمر  ممكن ومتيسر عند رغبة صاحب الخيار تنفيذ العقد، حتى ولو كانت موصوفة، فلا  بد من وجودها عند التنفيذ.
  بينما في الخيارات المالية  المعاصرة، فقد تقرر أن المعقود عليه حق مجرد لشراء أو بيع كمية محددة في  زمن محدد من سلعة موصوفة، لا ينظر إلى وجودها عند العقد، وليست هنا ثمة  مشكلة في إمكانية تسليم الأسهم أو الأوراق المالية؛ أي قبضها عند رغبة  المشتري تنفيذ العقد، إنما القبض يصعب -إن لم يكن مستحيلاً- في حالة الخيار  على المؤشرات عند الرغبة بالتنفيذ للعقد، وخاصة إذا كان سعر السوق وقت  التنفيذ يفوق السعر المتفق عليه؛ لذلك يلجأ إلى التسويّة بين المتعاقدين  تسويّة نقدية، وذلك بدفع محرر الخيار لمشتريه الفرق بين قيمة المؤشر  المحددة في العقد كسعر للتنفيذ، وبين قيمة المؤشر وقت التنفيذ[36].
  إذن فقبض المعقود عليه في عقود الخيارات غير متوفر، بل لا يكون تسليماً أساساً؛ لأن محرر الخيار غالباً لا ينفذ الاتفاق[37]. *5. من حيث ملكية المعقود عليه:* 
  من  المقرر فقهاً أن من شروط المعقود عليه: الملك التام؛ لأن البيع تمليك؛ فلا  ينعقد بما ليس بمملوك، بمعنى أنه يشترط أن يكون مملوكاً للبائع، وإلا لا  ينعقد البيع لنهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا تبع ما ليس عندك). وبما أن خيار  الشرط لا يكون إلا في عقد صحيح تام الشروط، فإن ملكية المعقود عليه متحققة  للبائع. أما في الخيارات المعاصرة فملكية المعقود عليه غير متحققة، وقد  يقال: توفره في الأسواق مبرر لذلك البيع. فيُرد عليه: أن توفره في الأسواق  ليس مبرراً لبيع ما ليس ملكاً للعاقد. *6. من حيث التصرف في المعقود عليه زمن الخيار:*
  خيار  الشرط في الفقه الإسلامي إما للبائع وإما للمشتري: فإن كان الخيار للبائع؛  فلا يخرج المبيع عن ملكه، وهنا ليس للمشتري حق التصرف في المبيع، حتى ولو  قبضه المشتري وهلك في يده في زمن الخيار؛ فعليه قيمته لأنه لم ينفذ البيع؛  لأنه لا نفاذ للتصرف بدون ملك. وإن كان الخيار للمشتري؛ فالمبيع يخرج من  ملك البائع ويدخل في ملك المشتري، ويصح تصرفه. وأما إن كان الخيار لهما،  فملكه للبائع وضمانه عليه[38]، ويكون له حق التصرف هو والمشتري إن أذن له، ويسقط خياره في هذه الحالة. 
  أما  بالنسبة لتصرفات المتعاملين في عقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة؛ فإن  تصرفاتهم بالمعقود عليه مطلقة لا قيد عليها ولا شرط، لا في حالة البيع ولا  في حالة الشراء؛ لأن عقد الخيار لا يعني ضرورة قيام المشتري بتسليم المعقود  عليه إلى المحرر مهما انخفض سعره في تاريخ تنفيذ العقد عن السعر المتفق  عليه؛ كون محرر الخيار حينئذ يقوم بدفع الفرق بين سعر التعاقد والسعر  السائد في لحظة تنفيذ العقد إلى مشتري الخيار وينتهي الأمر. وهذا يعني أن  مشتري حق الخيار بإمكانه التصرف في المعقود عليه قبل التاريخ المحدد  للتنفيذ، وإذا ما حلّ ذلك التاريخ، وأصر محرر الخيار على استلام المعقود  عليه -وهو أمر غير متوقع غالباً في مثل هذه العقود- فيمكن للمستثمر أن  يشتري الكمية المتعاقد عليها من السوق ويسلمه إياها، ولا يخفى هنا إذا كان  سعر السوق وقت التنفيذ يفوق السعر المتفق عليه، فلن يكون هناك تسليم  أساساً؛ لأن المستثمر لن يقوم أصلاً بتنفيذ الاتفاق[39]. 
  وهذا  يعني أن الخيار يبقى يتداول من تاريخ العقد حتى وقت التنفيذ من قبل  المستثمرين. وعليه لا يترتب أي أثر على تصرفهما بالمعقود عليه بعد إبرام  العقد، من حيث الصحة أو البطلان، لأي تصرف من تصرفاتهما بالمعقود عليه. 
  بهذه  الفروق الجوهريّة تتضح حقيقة الاختلاف بين خيار الشرط في الفقه الإسلامي،  وبين الخيارات المعاصرة. وعليه لا يمكن إلحاق عقود الخيارات المعاصرة بخيار  الشرط؛ وبالتالي فإنها تتعارض مع مقصود الشارع من إباحة خيار الشرط.  *ثالثاً: تعارض الخيارات مع قاعدة العدل:* 
  الأصل  في العقود جميعها العدل، به بعث الرسل، وبه أنزلت الكتب. قال تعالى:  (لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمْ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا  الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ  اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ  عَزِيزٌ) الحديد/25. ووجه عدم العدل في عقود الخيارات يكمن في إعطاء أحد  العاقدين فرصة واسعة لأنْ يحقق أرباحاً على حساب المتعاقد الآخر، وذلك بعد  معرفته لمستوى الأسعار الحالية، ومقارنته بينهما وبين أسعار التعاقد فيختار  التنفيذ من عدم التنفيذ، وبهذه الفرصة التي أعطته إياها عقود الخيارات  يستطيع أن يحصل على الربح أو أن يقلل خسارته، وكل هذا لا يكون إلا على حساب  من لا يملك الخيار، ولا شك أن هذا ظلم وزور[40]. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  العدل المطلوب في البيع هو أن يكون كلٌّ من طرفي التبادل غانماً، وذلك بحصوله على العوض المعادل لما حصل عليه الآخر[41].  وهذا غير متحقق في عقود الخيارات المعاصرة   فهي عمليات يكون كل واحد من  المتعاقدين: إما غانماً أو غارماً؛ بمعنى أن ربح أحدهما سيكون على حساب  خسارة الآخر، ومثل هذا يدخل في الميسر المحرم، وفي أكل أموال الناس  بالباطل، وهو ظلم وزور ومناف للعدل الذي جاء به الإسلام*.* *رابعاً: عقود الخيارات صورية*: 
  صورية  العقد: هي وجود صورة العقد ومظهره الخارجي لا حقيقته وجوهره؛ وذلك بأن  يكون اتفاق الإرادتين على العقد في الظاهر فقط، مع تحقق انتفاء الإرادة  الحقيقية في أصل العقد[42].  فالمقصود الذي شرع الله تعالى له البيع وأحله لأجله، هو أن يحصل ملك الثمن  للبائع، ويحصل ملك المبيع للمشتري، ثم ينتفع كلٌّ منهما بما تملَّكه  بالعقد بسائر أنواع الانتفاعات المشروعة، وبهذا يكون كل واحد منهما قد حصل  له مقصوده بالبيع. وعليه فإن  كل عقد بيع لا يقصد به نقل ملكية المبيع أو  الثمن إلى الطرف الآخر نقلاً حقيقاً، هو عقد صوري[43]. 
  وبالنظر  إلى ماهية عقود الخيارات المالية التي يتم تنفيذها في الأسواق المالية  تتبين صوريّتها؛ كونه لا يجرى تنفيذها غالباً؛ لأن معظم المشترين لا ينوون  استلام ما اشتروه، كما أن معظم البائعين لا ينوون تسليم ما باعوه، وتنحصر  العملية في قبض أو دفع الفرق بين سعري الشراء والبيع. إذن لا يترتب على هذه  العقود لا تمليك ولا تملُّك؛ فلا المشتري يتملك المبيع ولا البائع يملك  الثمن، إنما تباع الأوراق المالية، وتنتقل من يد إلى يد على الورق فقط دون  أن يكون لها وجود فعلي[44]. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  من  خلال تتبع عمليات تنفيذ عقود الخيارات في الأسواق المالية فقد ثبت أن عقود  الخيارات التي يجري تنفيذها لا تتجاوز (2٪)، أي إن (98٪) من هذه العقود لا  يتم تنفيذها. وعليه فإذا ثبتت صورية عقود الخيارات ثبت بطلان التعامل بها؛  لأن عقود البيع إنما وضعت شرعاً لإفادة التمليك؛ فإذا كانت غير مؤدية لذلك  -أي التمليك- كانت غير محققة لهذا المقتضى، وما خالف مقتضى العقد فهو  باطل. 
  وقد بين الفقهاء علة عدم صحة العقود الصورية[45] وهي:
  1. عدم ثبوت نية البيع والشراء.
  2. هي من أنواع الحيلة الممنوعة شرعاً.
  3. فيها مخالفة لقصد الشارع من التكليف. 
  ولا  يخفى أن أدلة الشرع وقواعده تظاهرت على أن القصود في العقود معتبرة، وأنها  تؤثر في صحة العقد وفساده، وفي حله وحرمته، بل إنها تؤثر في الفعل الذي  ليس بعقد النية والقصد[46]. *خامساً: انطواء عقود الخيارات على الغرر:*
  الغرر: هو ما خفيت عاقبته؛ أي ما كان مجهول العاقبة[47].  ووجه الغرر في عقود الخيارات هو عدم معرفة حصول العقد من عدمه، وإن حدث  فلا يدري متى يحدث. والمشتري والبائع في هذا سواء. وتفصيل ذلك كما يأتي:
  بالنسبة  لمشتري الخيار سواء أكان خيار شراء أم خيار بيع، فإن المشتري لا يقدم على  ممارسته، إلا إذا تغيرت الأسعار في صالحه، بأن ترتفع الأسعار بالنسبة  لمشتري حق الشراء، أو تنخفض بالنسبة لمشتري حق البيع، وتغير الأسعار في  صالحه أمر مجهول له  قد يحصل فيمارس حقه في الشراء أو البيع، وقد لا يحصل  فتذهب عليه فائدة المعقود عليه (حق الخيار)؛ لأنه لن يستعمله حينئذ،  والمعقود عليه إذا خلا من الفائدة كان كالمعدوم، وهذا غرر.
  وهكذا  الأمر بالنسبة لمحرر الخيار؛ فهو يقدم على إبرام عقد الخيار سواء أكان  خيار بيع أم خيار شراء، أملاً في أن تكون الأسعار خلال فترة الخيار في غير  صالح المشتري، بحيث لا يمارس المشتري حقه في الشراء أو في البيع، ليربح -أي  المحرر- حينئذ ثمن الخيار؛ إذ لو تغيرت الأسعار في صالح المشتري، فإنه  سيمارس حقه في الشراء أو في البيع، وسيضطر المحرر -في حالة خيار الشراء إذا  لم يكن مالكاً للأسهم مثلاً- إلى شرائها من السوق بالسعر المرتفع، ليسلمها  إلى المشتري، كما سيضطر -في حالة خيار البيع إذا لم يكن له غرض في الأسهم-  إلى بيعها في السوق بالسعر المنخفض متكبداً في كلا الحالتين خسارة تذهب  بثمن الخيار الذي قبضه من المشتري. وهذا الأمر -أي إقدام المشتري على  ممارسة حقه في الشراء أو البيع- أمر مجهول للمحرر مبني على أمر مجهول، وهو  تغير الأسعار، قد يقدم المشتري على ممارسة الخيار، فلا يحصل للمحرر مقصوده  من العقد، وقد لا يقدم على ممارسة الخيار، فيحصل للبائع مقصوده، وكل ذلك  غرر بالنسبة له[48]. إذن فالغرر متحقق في المعقود عليه أصالة، وعليه يكون الغرر هنا غرراً مؤثراً في صحة العقد. *مناقشة الدليل:* 
  الغرر: ما يكون مستور العاقبة[49]. وعرّف كذلك بأنه: الشك في وجود المبيع[50].  وإذا ما عدنا إلى البيانات الشارحة لماهية الخيار (فنيّاً) وكيفية  مزاولتها؛ فإنه يتضح الغرر الذي تنطوي عليه عقود الخيارات، والذي يتمثل في  المعقود عليه. وقد بين الفقهاء أن ضابط الغرر المؤثر هو الغرر الكثير في  عقود المعاوضات المالية؛ إذا كان في المعقود عليه أصالة ولم تدع للعقد  حاجة. 
  ويمكن بيان الغرر في عقود الخيارات بما يلي[51]: 
  1.  عدم القدرة على التسليم: سبق وأن تقرر أن عقود الخيارات هي من باب بيع  الإنسان ما ليس عنده، وبيع ما لا يملكه، والعلة عدم القدرة على تسليم  المبيع، وهذه العلة بيّن الفقهاء أنها من الأمور التي يتحقق بها الغرر. 
  2.  التعاقد على المعدوم: تبين سابقاً أن المعقود عليه في عقود الخيارات، ليس  موجوداً وقت العقد، فوجوده مجهول في المستقبل، بمعنى أنه قد يوجد وقد لا  يوجد. وعليه فإن انعدام المبيع (المعقود عليه) وقت العقد هو صورة من صور  الغرر التي تكون على محل العقد. والقاعدة التي رآها بعض الفقهاء في بيع  المعدوم هي "أن كل معدوم مجهول الوجود في المستقبل لا يجوز بيعه".
  3. الغرر الفاحش: لا شك أن الغرر في عقود الخيارات غرر فاحش، ويتمثل في حجم الخسارة التي يتحملها الملتزم غير المحددة. 
  4.  الحاجة لا تدعو لعقود الخيارات: مما تقرر عند الفقهاء أنه يشترط لتأثير  الغرر في العقد ألا يكون الناس في حاجة إلى ذلك العقد، والحاجة هي: أن يصل  المرء إلى حالة بحيث إذا لم يتناول الممنوع يكون في جهد ومشقة ولكنه لا  يهلك[52].  ويشترط في الحاجة أن تكون متعيّنة، ومعنى تعينها: أن تنسد جميع الطرق  المشروعة للوصول إلى الغرض، سوى ذلك العقد الذي فيه الغرر، وهذا مما لا  ينطبق على عقود الخيارات. 
  من كل ما تقدم يدل دلالة  واضحة على أن عقود الخيارات مشتملة على الغرر؛ ولذلك فهي غير جائزة لورود  النهي عن بيع الغرر، والنهي يقتضي فساد عقد بيع الغرر[53]. *سادساً: انطواء عقود الخيارات على القمار:* 
  القمار: هو ما يكون فاعله متردداً بين أن يغنم وبين أن يغرم[54].  والقمار في عقود الخيار يكمن في المعقود عليه، وهو حق المشتري في الممارسة  ليكسب، ويقابله خسارة الملتزم، أو حق المشتري في عدم الممارسة ليخسر،  ويقابله كسب الملتزم (محرر الخيار)[55]،  ويتحقق هذا في الحالة التي تنتهي فيها الصفقة بالتسوية النقدية التي يكتفي  فيها المتعاقدان بقبض أو دفع فرق السعرين (سعر التنفيذ وسعر السوق)، سواء  أكان غرض المتعاقدين المضاربة على فروق الأسعار، أم كان غرضهما الاحتياط ضد  تقلبات الأسعار؛ وذلك لتردد كل واحد منهما بين الغنم والغرم[56]؛  لأن البائع يضارب على الهبوط، والمشتري يضارب على الصعود. فإذا جاء يوم  التصفية، يتقاضى البائع الفرق من المشتري إذا هبط السعر، أو يدفع للمشتري  الفرق إذا ارتفع السعر. 
  وهذه العمليات تدخل في القمار  الممنوع؛ لأن البائع يضارب على هبوط السعر في اليوم المحدد، والمشتري يضارب  على صعوده، ومن يصدق توقعه يكسب الفرق[57].  وليس هذا فحسب، بل إن الخيارات تقوم من حيث الغالب على المخاطرة والحظ  والمقامرة والربح على حساب الآخر؛ حيث يكون ربح أحدهما على حساب خسارة  الآخر، فمثل هذا يدخل في الميسر المحرم، وفي أكل أموال الناس بالباطل[58]. ثم إن خيار شراء العملات وبيعها، وخيار شراء الأسهم وبيعها شبيه بالقمار، ولا فرق بينه وبين المضاربة على فروق الأسعار.
  وتوضيح  ذلك بالمثال: اشترى شخص عشرة آلاف دولار بسعر الدولار (90) جنيهاً  سودانياً، واشترى الخيار لمدة ستة أشهر بعشرة آلاف جنيه سوداني، وقبل أن  تنتهي المدة ارتفع سعر الدولار إلى (100) جنيه؛ فمارس المشتري حقه في  الخيار؛ فحقق الربح الذي كان يرمي إليه، وهذا الربح هو خسارة على البائع.  على أن الدولار قد يبقى سعره كما هو إلى انتهاء مدة الخيار، فيخسر المشتري  العشرة آلاف ويربحها البائع؛ ففي هذه المعاملة يكون كل واحد من المتعاقدين  إما غانماً أو غارماً، وهذا ضابط القمار المحرم. 
  من كل  ما تقدم يتبين أن شراء الخيارات وبيعها في جميع صورها ليس من البيوع التي  أحلها الله تعالى، إنما هي عقود تقوم على القمار، بل هي صورة من صور  ممارسته فيجب الابتعاد عنها[59]. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  بالنظر إلى ماهية عقود الخيارات المالية الفنية يتبين أن هذا الدليل له وجهته، وذلك لما يلي:
  1.  ضابط القمار المحرم هو: أن يكون كل واحد من المتعاقدين إما غانماً أو  غارماً، وهذا متحقق في غالب عقود الخيارات إن لم يكن كلها، ويظهر هذا عند  تنفيذها.
  2.في القمار يتوقف كسب طرف أو خسارته على تحقق احتمالية معينة يتوقعها، وهي تحرك سعر مادة الخيار نحو واقع أحد الطرفين.
  3.  القمار أن يؤخذ مال الإنسان وهو على مخاطرة، هل يحصل له عوضه أو لا يحصل؟  كالذي يشتري العبد الآبق، وعقود الخيارات تقوم على أخذ أموال الناس مخاطرة،  هل يحصل له الربح أم لا؟
  4. يقوم القمار على مخالفة  توقعات كل واحد من المقامرين لتوقعات الآخر، وعقود الخيارات لا يمكن أن  تقوم إلا إذا كانت توقعات كل واحد من الطرفين مخالفة لتوقعات الطرف الآخر[60]. *سابعاً: عقود الخيارات تندرج تحت بيع الكالئ بالكالئ:* 
  بيع  الكالئ بالكالئ: هو بيع الدين بالدين. وصورته: "أن يشتري بضاعة مؤجلة  التسليم بثمن مؤجل التسليم كذلك، سواء اتحد الأجلان أو اختلفا"[61].  وهو بيع ممنوع شرعاً؛ لأن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن بيع الكالئ  بالكالئ، والحديث وإن كان ضعيفاً، إلا أن الأمة قد تلقته بالقبول فاتفقوا  على العمل بموجبه؛ سواء أكان البيع للمدين أم لغير المدين[62]. 
  ومثال  الأول (بيع الدين للمدين): أن يقول شخص لآخر: اشتريت منك هذه السلعة  بدينار على أن يتم تسليم العوضين بعد شهر مثلاً. فإذا حلَّ الأجل ولم يجد  البائع ما يقضي به دينه يقول للمشتري: بعني هذا الشيء إلى أجل آخر بزيادة  شيء. فيبيعه ولا يجري بينهما تقابض.
  ومثال الثاني (بيع الدين لغير المدين): أن يقول رجل لغيره: بعتك السلعة التي لي عند فلان بكذا تدفعها لي بعد شهر[63].  وهذا هو الواقع فعلاً في عقود الخيارات؛ حيث لا يتم في عقود الخيارات دفع  الثمن نقداً، إنما يسجل عليه في كلا النوعين من عقود الخيارات دون أن يكون  من قبله دفع، بل المعتاد أن ينتظر البائع والمشتري تحسن السوق فيما يعتقد  أنه في صالحه بيعاً أو شراء للحصول على الربح[64]. 
  وأما  الثمن والسلعة المعقود عليه فقد تبين سابقاً أن محل العقد في عقد الخيار  هو حق لشراء أو حق بيع وليس الأوراق المالية أو السلع العينية، وأن هذا  الحق المجرد لا يصلح أن يكون محلاً للعقد؛ كونه ليس مالاً ولا حقاً متعلقاً  بمال، وهذا يعني غياب المثمن (السلعة) عن محل العقد.
  من كل ما تقدم يتبين غياب الثمن والمثمن جميعاً، وأنه لا يتم قبض واحد منهما، وهذا يحيل العقد إلى بيع دين بدين، وقد نهي عنه. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  إذا  ما نظرنا إلى كيفية مزاولة عقود الخيارات في السوق المالي، يتضح أن أغلب  عمليات عقود الخيارات في البورصة تتم بصورة بيع الدين بالدين دون تسليم  مادة الخيار (محل العقد - المثمّن) ولا تسليم الثمن. وبيع الكالئ بالكالئ:  هو "بيع أنشأ ديناً وخلا عن القبض". وإن شئت: "مداينة خلت عن القبض"[65]. 
  وعليه  وبالنظر إلى كيفية تنفيذ عمليات عقود الخيارات في البورصة، نجدها تنشأ  ديناً على أحد الطرفين أو كليهما وتخلو من القبض من كلا الطرفين، إذن  فحقيقة عقود الخيارات هي: دين يثبت في ذمة المدين على سبيل المعاوضة دون أن  يقبض في مقابله ما ينتفع به. وهذا هو حقيقة عقد الكالئ بالكالئ، ومما يزيد  هذه النتيجة تأكيداً: اشتمال عقود الخيارات على حكم تحريم الكالئ بالكالئ.  ويمكن بيان هذه الحكم على النحو الآتي[66]:
  1. بيع الكالئ مناف لمقاصد التشريع.
  2.  المقصود من العقود القبض وذلك لتحقيق الانتفاع، بينما بيع الكالئ بالكالئ  المقصود منه هو الضمان والتحوط؛ لذلك فهو مناف لمقصود العقود، والخيارات  كذلك تخلو من القبض ومقصودها الضمان والتحوط.
  3. بيع الكالئ بالكالئ مناف لميزان العدل الشرعي للمعاوضات المتمثل بقوله عليه السلام: "الخراج بالضمان"[67]،  ووجه منافاته أن أحد الطرفين يضمن للآخر المبدل دون أن يملك حق الانتفاع  بالبدل، فهو ضمان ومسؤولية لا يقابلها حق الانتفاع، وهذا اختلال لميزان  العدل الشرعي بين الحقوق والالتزامات، وعقود الخيارات هي ضمان طرف لآخر دون  أن يملك الضامن حق الانتفاع بشي مطلقاً. 
  من كل ما تقدم يتبين أن عقود الخيارات هي صورة من صور بيع الكالئ بالكالئ، وقد ورد النهي عنه. *ثامناً: منافاة عقود الخيارات لمقاصد التشريع في التبادل:* 
  عقود  الخيارات وإن سميت بيوعاً لكنها في الحقيقة لا تتضمن حكمة مشروعية  التبادل، ولا تحقق منفعة التبادل التي قصدها الشارع من إباحة التبادل، بل  على العكس؛ فهي تنطوي على مفاسد اقتصادية تناقض حكمة مشروعية التبادل، وليس  لها قيمة اقتصادية واضحة للمجتمعات، فالبيع شرع لتلبية حاجة الناس، والناس  متفاوتون في القدرات وفي الثروات، وحاجة كلٍّ منهم لأنواع السلع والخدمات  تختلف عن الآخر، وطريق تحقيق هذا: التبادل بينهم، فيبذل كل طرف في المبادلة  ما يمكنه الاستغناء عنه، ليقبض ما تشتد حاجته إليه فينتفع طرفا المبادلة  وتكون المحصلة زيادة منفعة الجميع. 
  ولتحقيق مصلحة  التبادل لابد من القبض ليحصل الانتفاع، وعليه فإذا وجدت معاوضة خالية من  القبض، فلن يتمكن أي طرف من أطراف التبادل أن ينتفع بالعوض، ومن غير  المتصور حينئذ تحقق منافع التبادل[68]. ولذلك قال الفقهاء: إن المقصود من العقود هو القبض[69]؛  إذ يتحقق به الانتفاع. ورتبوا على ذلك أن الأصل في البيع أن يكون حاضراً.  وعقود الخيارات لا يتم فيها لا تسليم ولا تسلم، بل إن نية التسليم والتسلم  غير موجودة ابتداء عند طرفي التبادل، إنما تباع الأوراق المالية أو السلع  وتنتقل من يد إلى يد على الورق فقط دون أن يكون لها وجود[70]؛  وعليه فهي عقود لا تفيد التمليك في الحال، وصيغة العقد غير مؤدية لإحداث  آثاره وأحكامه التي رتبها الشارع؛ وبهذا تكون منافية لمقاصد التشريع في  التبادل. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  مقصد  التشريع من التبادل تحقيق منافع العباد التي يقصدونها من التبادل فيما  بينهم، وطريق هذا القبض؛ فبالقبض تتحقق منافع كل واحد من طرفي العقد، وهذا  يعني أن المنافع ترتبط مع القبض وجوداً وعدماً؛ بمعنى إذا وجد القبض تحققت  المنافع، وإذا انتفى القبض انعدمت المنافع؛ وعليه فأي عملية تبادل تخلو من  القبض لن يتمكن أي من طرفي التبادل من الانتفاع بالعوض، ومن غير المتصور  حينئذ تحقق المنافع[71]. 
  من  خلال ما سبق بيانه لماهيّة عقود الخيارات (الفنيّة) وكيفية مزاولتها في  الأسواق المالية، والتي تقرر أنها لا يتم فيها لا تسلُّم ولا تسليم (أي  القبض معدوم) نقول: إنها تُنافي حقيقة مقاصد التشريع في التبادل، وبما أن  قصد الشارع هو المعتبر لا قصد المكلف -بمعنى أن يكون قصد المكلف من العمل  موافقاً لقصد الشارع وألا يكون مناقضاً للشريعة وبالتالي يكون عمله في  المناقضة باطلاً[72]- فإن عقود الخيارات باطلة؛ لأن ما بني على باطل فهو باطل. *المبحث الثالث* *المجيزون للتعامل بعقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة*  يتناول هذا المبحث رأي المجيزين لعقود الخيارات في الأسواق المالية المعاصرة[73]، والأدلة التي استندوا إليها، ومن ثم مناقشتها. وذلك على النحو الآتي: *أولاً: قياس عقود الخيارات على بيع العربون:* 
  بيع  العربون: أن يشتري الرجل السلعة فيدفع من ثمنها جزءاً، ويقول للبائع: إذا  لم أشتر منك فالدنانير لك. ويعد هذا العقد ملزماً في حق البائع، أما  المشتري فهو بالخيار خلال المدة المتفق عليها[74]. وقد أجاز الحنابلة هذا البيع على المشهور عندهم[75]،  والذي يظهر مما سبق أن بيع العربون يشبه خيار الطلب الذي يعطي صاحبه الحق  في شراء عدد من الأسهم خلال فترة محددة، ولا يختلف عنه إلا فيما يدفعه  المشتري في العربون، فهو جزء من الثمن، أما ما يدفع في خيار الشراء فهو  مبلغ مستقل، وهو ثمن للخيار ذاته. 
  ويرى المجيزون  إمكانية المواءمة بين الصيغتين من خلال جهة مركزية كسلطة السوق أو غرفة  المقاصة تتولى عملية إمضاء العقود، وبدل أن يدفع المستثمر ثمناً للخيار،  يمكن له أن يدفع نسبة مئوية من ذلك المبلغ على صفة العربون، فإذا رأى من  مصلحته في الوقت المحدد المتفق عليه أن يشتري أمضى العقد بالشراء، وإذا رأى  العكس تنازل عن العربون[76]، وعليه وقياساً على جواز بيع العربون، يمكن القول بجواز خيار الشراء (الطلب) إذا خلا من المخالفات الشرعية الأخرى. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  تتلخص  وجهة نظر المجيزين: بأن بيع العربون فيه خيار بعوض هو العربون في حال عدم  إمضاء البيع، فدل ذلك على جواز أخذ العوض مقابل الخيار؛ أي إن وجه القياس  أن في العقدين خياراً بمقابل[77]. 
  وهذا  صحيح فهناك تشابه بين العقدين (بيع العربون في خيار الشرط وثمن الخيار  الذي يدفعه مشتري الخيار)، ويتمثل هذا التشابه في أمرين هما:
  1. الثمن الذي يدفعه المشتري في خيار الطلب يشبه بيع العربون الذي يدفع للبائع[78].
  2.  عقد الخيار يعطي المشتري الحق في شراء عدد من الأسهم أو غيرها خلال فترة  محددة، وفي بيع العربون يكون للمشتري حق إمضاء البيع خلال فترة محددة[79]. 
  ولكن  بالرغم من هذا الشبه الذي بينهما، إلا أنه شبه ضعيف؛ لأن العربون ليس  ركناً من أركان عقد خيار الشرط ابتداء، إنما يرد على العقد وروداً، وعليه  فإن هناك فروقات واضحة بين عقود الخيارات وبين بيع العربون -وقد سبق  بيانها- تمنع إلحاق خيار الطلب ببيع العربون، وبالتالي فإن هذا الدليل لا  يصلح لأن يكون موضع استدلال على جواز خيار الطلب. *ثانياً: قياس عقود الخيارات على خيار الشرط:* 
  استدل القائلون بجواز التعامل بعقود الخيارات في الأسواق المالية بقياسها على خيار الشرط في الفقه الإسلامي لوجود الشبه بينهما.
  والشبه  بين عقد الخيار المالي المعاصر وبين البيع الذي اشترط  فيه خيار الشرط من  جهة أنّ في عقد الخيار يكون للمشتري الحق في البيع أو الشراء خلال فترة  محددة، وفي البيع الذي اشترط فيه الخيار يكون لمشترط الخيار الحق في إمضاء  البيع أو فسخه خلال فترة محددة، ووجه الاستدلال -حسب رأيهم- أن من حق  المضارب فسخ العقد في ميعاد التصفية إذا أحس بانقلاب الأسعار قي غير صالحه،  مقابل أن يدفع تعويضاً للطرف الآخر، ولا يرد إليه بحال ويسمّى هذا  بـ(الشرط البسيط)، وهو شرط صحيح.
  قال تعالى: (يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ  بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ إِلاَّ مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي  الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ)  المائدة/1. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الصلح جائز بين المسلمين، إلا صلحاً  أحلَّ حراماً أو حرم حلالاً. والمسلمون عند شروطهم، إلا شرطاً أحلَّ حراماً  أو حرم حلالاً)[80]. ولما كان للطرف الآخر نفس الحق في الخيار فإنه يجوز له أن يبيع حقه هذا[81]. 
  وعليه  يرى أصحاب هذا الرأي أن دفع مشتري الخيار ثمن حق الخيار مقابل تخويله حق  فسخ العقد خلال مدة الخيار، هو بمثابة خيار الشرط في الفقه الإسلامي، وقد  أباحته الشريعة الإسلامية. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  إن  الشَّبَه الذي استندوا عليه لإجازة الخيارات المالية، لا يصلح دليلاً على  جواز عقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة؛ لأنه شبه ضعيف من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى  وجود فروقات جوهرية بين ماهيّة عقود الخيارات المعاصرة وبين خيار الشرط  -وقد سبقت الإشارة إليها في هذه الدراسة- هي التي يحتكم إليها عند القياس  بين العقدين، وقد توصلنا من خلالها إلى أنه لا يوجد شبه حقيقي بين عقود  الخيارات المعاصرة، وبين خيار الشرط في الفقه الإسلامي. 
  وعليه  لا ينبغي الخلط بين خيار الشرط في الفقه الإسلامي وبين الخيارات المعاصرة؛  فخيار الشرط لا يباع أولاً، كما أنه تبع للعقد الذي تم ومتعلق به.أضف  إلى ذلك أن تعليق خيار الشرط على قبول المشتري، أو قبول البائع بالثمن أمر  جائز  كونه علق على أمر هو بمقدور مشترطه أن يفعله، بينما في الخيارات  المالية لا يجوز هذا التعليق، لأنه ليس في يد المشتري أو البائع، وإنما هو  أمر احتمالي. *ثالثاً: عقد الخيار شكل من أشكال التأمين* *التجاري*:
  التأمين  التجاري: التزام طرف لآخر بتعويض نقدي، يدفعه له عند تحقق حادث احتمالي  معين في العقد، مقابل ما يدفعه له هذا الأخير من مبلغ نقدي في صورة "قبض أو  نحوه"[82]. فالتأمين إذن عقد معاوضة يدفع الشخص بموجبه مالاً؛ ليتجنب بعض الخسائر أو بعض الأخطار. 
  وعليه  فقد رأى المجيزون للخيارات المالية أن هذا المعنى موجود في عقود الخيارات،  فالمشتري للخيار يدفع المال ليتجنب الخسائر المحتملة بتقلبات الأسعار؛ فهو  إذن تأمين ضد الخسائر المتوقعة بتقلبات الأسعار، ومن جهة أخرى يمكن  اعتباره كذلك بمثابة عقد حراسة لممتلكاته -أي مشتري الخيار- أو ما يدفعه  لأمان خطر الطريق، أو هو نوع من التضامن لدفع الضرر الذي يصيبه. وعليه فإن  عقود الخيارات -حسب رأيهم- يصح التعامل بها في أسواق البورصة قياساً على  جواز التأمين التجاري. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  إن  الشَّبَه بين الخيارات والتأمين الذي استدلوا به على جواز الخيارات  المالية، إنما هو دليل على تحريمها -وهذا ما ذهب إليه أحد المجيزين[83]- وذلك لقوة أدلة تحريم عقد التأمين التجاري، والتي سنثبتها هنا لأهميتها في الاستدلال على تحريم عقود الخيارات وهي[84]:
  1.  التأمين ربا: ذلك أنه مبادلة نقود بنقود متأخرة عنها في الأجل زائدة عنها  في المقدار. وفيه ربا الفضل لزيادة أحد العوضين في الجنس الربوي الواحد،  هذا إضافة إلى أنه صرف تأخر فيه قبض أحد عوضيه فهو فاسد كله، وهذا موجود في  الخيارات كما تقرر سابقاً.
  2. التأمين غرر: فالتأمين  عقد معاوضة، وإذا وقع الغرر في عقود المعاوضات أبطلها.  والغرر في التأمين  ليس يسيراً قطعاً، فهو إما من الغرر الكثير أو المتوسط، والأرجح أنه من  الغرر الكثير؛ لأن من أركان عقد التأمين - التي لا يوجد بدونها - الخطرَ،  والخطر هو حادثة محتملة لا تتوقف على إرادة أحد الطرفين، والتأمين لا يجوز  إلا من حادث مستقبلي غير محقق الوقوع؛ فالغرر عنصر ملازم  لعقد التأمين ومن  الخصائص التي يتميز بها، وهذا يجعله من الغرر المنهي عنه[85]. 
  وفي  عقود الخيارات فإن الدافع الحقيقي لشراء الخيار هو الرغبة في رفع  المخاطرة، وضمان سعـر محدد للبيع أو الشراء في المستقبل، ومن ثم تفادي  الخسارة، ومقابل ذلك يدفع المستثمر مبلغاً محدداً عن الخيار المذكور، فكأن  الخيار إذن نوع من التأمين، وهو عندئذ عقد معاوضة تضمّن غرراً فاحشاً[86].
  3.  التأمين قمار لا يقوم إلا على عنصري الخطر والاحتمال؛ فهذان العنصران هما  المؤثران المقومان للتأمين وللقمار على حد سواء، وهذا ما تقوم عليه عقود  الخيارات المالية. وفضلاً عما سبق ذكره فإن الاختلاف الواسع بين الفقهاء  المعاصرين حول عقد التأمين التجاري، قد حسمه مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بقراره:  "إن عقد التأمين التجاري ذا القسط الثابت الذي تتعامل به شركات التأمين  التجاري عقد فيه غرر كثير مفسد للعقد، ولهذا فهو حرام شرعاً"[87]. 
  وعليه ومن كل ما تقدم فإن قياس الخيارات على التأمين التجاري يقتضي أن يكون من مقتضيات التحريم لا من مقتضيات الإباحة والجواز. *رابعاً: عقد الخيار هو التزام أو ضمان أو كفالة:*
  وجه الاستدلال: جواز أن يكون الالتزام أو الضمان أو الكفالة محلاًّ لعقود المعاوضات[88]   كون محض الالتزام فيه منفعة مقصودة ومصلحة مشروعة مشابهة للمنافع التي  تبذل في الوديعة والعارية والوكالة؛ ولذلك يصح أن يكون محلاًّ للعقد في  الضمان والوديعة، كما جاز مبادلته بالمال في كثير من الفروع والمسائل  والتطبيقات عند الفقهاء[89] منها: 
  1.  جواز أخذ العوض المالي على بعض الالتزامات الجائزة شرعاً، ولو كان محلها  ليس بمال، كأن تدفع المرأة لزوجها مقابل التزامه بعدم الزواج عليها.
  2.  جواز دفع مبلغ من المال من الدائن للمدين، إذا أحضر المدين ضامناً أو  كفيلاً يكفله في سداد دينه؛ فالالتزام في عقد الكفالة مما يصح بذل المال في  مقابلته[90]. 
  وعليه  فقد رأى المجيزون جواز خيار العرض أو الدفع، إذا خلا من المخالفات الشرعية  الأخرى قياساً على الضمان والكفالة؛ لأن مالك الأوراق المالية الذي يدفع  العمولة مقابل أن يكون له حق البيع في الفترة المتفق عليها، يقوم بحماية  ممتلكاته من الأوراق المالية بشراء الالتزام من الطرف الآخر بضمان هذه  الأوراق بشرائها إذا رغب الطرف الآخر[91]. *مناقشة الدليل:* 
  إذا  سلمنا بجواز أخذ الأجرة على محض الالتزام في الكفالة نقول: إن قياس هذا  على جواز أخذ العوض في خيار العرض أو الدفع قياس غير مسلم فيه وذلك لما  يلي:
  1. إن الذين أجازوا أخذ الأجرة على محض الالتزام  اشترطوا في الملتزم به -إذا كان من باب المعاوضات- ما يشترط في الثمن  والمثمن من انتفاء الجهل والغرر، وأن يكون مقدوراً على تسليمه[92]، وهذه العلة منتفية في الخيارات.
  2. من العلل التي أجازوا عليها أخذ العوض على الالتزام، اعتبار أن الالتزام له قيمة مالية في ذاته[93]، وهي علة منتفية في الخيارات، بدليل أن قيمتها مستمدة من مادة الخيار المذكورة في العقد[94].
  3.  اشترط المجيزون في قياس الخيارات على الالتزام أن تخلو الخيارات من  المخالفات الشرعية. وهذا منتف من عقود الخيارات؛ فليست خالية من المخالفات  الشرعية.
  4. من خلال النظر في نصوص المالكية في جواز أخذ  العوض على الالتزام، يتبين أن الملتزم لا يستحق العوض من قبل الملتزم له  إلا إذا لم يتحقق الملتزم به، كالمرأة التي تدفع لزوجها عوضاً مقابل أن لا  يتزوج عليها، فإن الزوج لا يستحق هذا العوض إذا لم يلتزم بعدم الزواج، فإن  لم يلتزم وتزوج عليها فيردّ عليها عوضها[95].  أما في عقود الخيارات فإن  محرر خيار الدفع يحصل على قيمة الخيار -صحيح  أنه مقابل التزامه بتنفيذ العقد عندما سيطلب مشتري الخيار ذلك منه- لكنّه  يأخذ ثمن الخيار على كل الحالات سواء رغب مشتري الخيار بتنفيذ العقد أم لا؛  بمعنى إذا لم ينفذ المشتري فإنه لا يرجع على بائع الخيار بشيء. إذن فقياس  خيار الدفع على الالتزام غير سليم لكل ما تقدم، والله أعلم. *خامساً: قياس عقود الخيارات على البيع على الصفة:* 
  البيع على الصفة: هو البيع على أساس الإخبار بهيئة المبيع وصفته من غير رؤية[96]. وهذا يتضمن بيع المبيع الغائب عن مجلس العقد، وبيع الموصوف في الذمة مع تأجيل أحد البديلين أو هما معاً[97]؛  أي إنه يشمل بيع المعيّن الغائب، وبيع الموصوف في الذمة. وقد استدل  المجيزون لعقود الخيارات المالية، بقياسها على جواز بيع الصفة، وذلك لوجود  الشبه بينهما من حيث تأجيل البديلين؛ فالمبيع في البيع على الصفة يتعلق  بعين موصوفة في الذمة، ويكون موجوداً أو يغلب وجوده وقت التسليم، وأنه  مملوك أو غير مملوك لصاحبه عند التعاقد، وهكذا الحال في عقود الخيارات  المالية؛ فالمعقود ممكن الوجود عند طلب التسليم.  *مناقشة الدليل:*
  إن  هذا القياس غير سليم للفرق الشاسع بين البيع على الصفة والخيارات؛ وذلك  لأن موضوع العقد في بيع الصفة سلعة غير حاضرة في مجلس العقد، توصف وصفاً  كاشفاً للجهالة بماهيتها، ويتم التعاقد على ذلك الوصف، ويكون الخيار  للمشتري لو لم يطابق الوصف الواقع، أما موضوع الخيارات فهو الخيار ذاته،  وإمضاء العقد أو فسخه في البيع على الصفة، مرتبط بالتوافق بين الوصف  والواقع، أما إمضاء تبادل الثمن والمثمن في الخيار فليس مرتبطاً بسلامة  الوصف، بل بالربح الذي يحققه صاحب الخيار[98].  وعلى فرض التسليم بوجود الشبه بين العقدين، فإن بيع الموصوف في الذمة إذا  وقع بلفظ البيع مع تأجيل الثمن والمثمن، هو بيع الدين بالدين المنهي عنه،  وأجمع الفقهاء على تحريمه[99]. وعليه فإن هذا الدليل يقتضي تحريم عقود الخيارات المعاصرة، لا إجازتها. *سادساً: قياس عقود الخيارات على عقد السلم*: 
  رأى  بعض المجيزين أن الشبه بين عقد السلم وعقود الخيارات المالية، من حيث إن  عقد السلم عقد يتأخر فيه تسليم المبيع، وأن سعر المبيع متفق عليه ابتداء  إلى أجل معلوم، دليل على جواز الخيارات المالية، فعقود الخيارات تباع بسعر  بات أو بسعر معلق على سعر البورصة في تصفية محددة، ويكون منها البيع على  المكشوف؛ أي يسمح فيها بالبيع لمن لا يملك السلعة بناء على قدرته على  تسليمها حين حلول أجلها نتيجة استمرارية السوق[100]. *مناقشة الدليل:* 
  إن هذا القياس للخيارات على بيع السلم غير سليم ويمكن رده من عدة وجوه:
  1.  يشترط في صحة عقد السلم قبض الثمن في مجلس العقد، بينما في الخيارات لا  يشترط هذا بها، بل ليس فيها قبض لا للثمن ولا للمثمن فكلا البدلين مؤجلان.
  2*.* في  عقد السلم كلا الطرفين ملزم بتنفيذ العقد حسبما يتفقان، وعليه فلا خيار  فيه باتفاق الجمهور، أما في الخيارات فلا إلزام إلا للبائع، أما المشتري  فهو بالخيار. 
  3. عقد الخيار منفصل عن عقد بيع السلعة؛ فهو عقد على حق مجرد، وله ثمن خاص به، أما السلم فالعقد على السلع والثمن للسلع[101].
  4.إن السلم يحقق حاجة صاحب السلعة في التمويل[102]، وحاجة المشتري في الاستثمار بصورة مباشرة[103]، أما الخيارات فإن وظيفتها في الغالب المضاربة على فروق الأسعار  ليجني أكبر قدر من الأرباح. 
  وعليه فكل ما تقدم يخرج الخيارات من باب السلم فلا يصح إجازتها قياساً عليه. *سابعاً: قياس ثمن الخيار على الهبة المشترطة في عقد البيع:* 
  استدل  بعض المجيزين لعقود الخيارات المالية قياساً على الهبة المشروطة في البيع،  من حيث إن ثمن الخيار المدفوع لقاء التزام الطرف الآخر بشراء الأسهم، هو  بمثابة الهبة المشترطة في عقد البيع؛ لأن المشتري لا حقَّ له في مبلغ المال  إلا إذا كان على وجه الهبة[104]. *مناقشة الدليل:*
  إن تكييف ثمن الخيار على أنه بمثابة الهبة المشترطة في عقد البيع، تكييف غير سليم ويمكن رده من عدة وجوه هي:
  1. الهبة هي عقد تبرع، والخيارات عقود معاوضة.
  2. من شروط صحة الهبة أن يكون الموهوب مما يصح بيعه، وكل ما جاز بيعه جازت هبته، وكل ما لا يصح بيعه في الشرع لم تجز هبته[105]،  وفي الخيارات -كما تقرر سابقاً- ثمن الخيار هو ثمن للحق المجرد الذي اتفق  على عدم صحة بيعه. وعليه: في الخيارات لا يوجد بيع للأسهم حتى يقال إنه  اشترطت فيه الهبة.
  3.قبض الموهوب شرط من شروط صحة الهبة، سواء أكان شرط صحة -كما قال الجمهور-، أم شرط إتمام -كما قال مالك[106]-، وهذا غير متحقق في الخيارات، فالقبض الحقيقي غير موجود في عقود الخيارات المالية. *المبحث الرابع* *الترجيح بين الآراء*  بعد  استعراض كلٍّ من آراء المانعين والمجيزين لعقود الخيارات المالية  المعاصرة، وأدلة كلٍّ منهم، ومناقشة أدلتهم، يتبين أن الرأي الراجح في حكم  عقود الخيارات المالية المعاصرة هو الرأي الأول وهو: تحريم التعامل بعقود  الخيارات المعاصرة في الأسواق المالية (البورصة بالصورة الحالية وتحريم  تداولها بيعاً وشراء)، وذلك لما يلي: *أولاً: قوة أدلة المانعين:*
  وجاءت هذه القوة من خلال ما يلي:
  1. من حيث المصدر: إن معظم الأدلة التي وردت عند المانعين مرجعها الكتاب والسنة النبوية والقواعد الأصولية الشرعية.
  2.  من حيث دلالتها: جميع الأدلة واضحة الدلالة على تحريم عقود الخيارات  بصورتها الحالية، وذلك من حيث العلة أو العلل التي تلتقي عليها عقود  الخيارات المعاصرة بصورتها الحالية، والأدلة التي ساقها المانعون. *ثانياً: ضعف أدلة المجيزين:*
  ويتمثل هذا الضعف فيما يلي:
  1. لم تكن الأدلة واضحة الدلالة على جواز عقود الخيارات، إنما هي إشارات ضعيفة لا ترقى إلى درجة الاستدلال بها على جواز الخيارات.
  2.  جميع الأدلة انطلقت من القياس -صحيح أن القياس مصدر من مصادر التشريع  باتفاق الجمهور ما عدا الظاهرية- لكن توظيف هذا المصدر في الاستدلال على  صحة التعامل بعقود الخيارات الحالية لم يكن سليماً، إنما كان قياساً مع  الفارق، وذلك لما يلي:
  أ. أساس القياس هو العلة المشتركة  بين الأصل والفرع التي أوجبت التساوي في الحكم؛ بمعنى أن تكون متعدية غير  مقصورة على موضع الحكم الذي عللت به[107]،  ولقد تقرر من خلال المناقشة للأدلة، أن العلة كانت منتفية بين الأدلة التي  ساقها المجيزون وبين عقود الخيارات، وعليه حتى يكون القياس في موضعه، يجب  أن تكون علل أدلتهم متوفرة في عقود الخيارات، وانتفاء العلة ينفي القياس.
  ب.  إذا سلمنا بوجود التشابه في العلل بين الخيارات وتلك الأدلة؛ فإن من شروط  العلة أن تكون منضبطة؛ أي لا تختلف باختلاف الأشخاص، ولا باختلاف الأحوال،  وعليه يجب أن تكون محددة المعنى في كل ما يتحقق فيه؛ كالشركة سبب لطلب  الشفعة، ولا يناط  طلب الشفعة بالغرر من المشتري الجديد[108]. 
  لذلك  يجب أن تكون العلل في الخيارات منضبطة حتى يصح فيها القياس، وهذا ليس  موجوداً في عقودها، فعلى سبيل المثال: العلة التي أجاز الفقهاء على ضوئها  خيار الشرط -وهي إعطاء المشتري فرصة التريث في إمضاء الصفقة من عدم الإمضاء  لحماية نفسه من الغبن ونحوه- علة منضبطة، أما في عقود الخيارات فإن الهدف  هو التربّح من خلال المضاربة على فروق الأسعار.
  ج. بعض  الأدلة التي استدلوا بها هي محل خلاف بين الفقهاء؛ بمعنى أن بعضهم أجازها  وبعضهم حرمها -كالتأمين التجاري وأخذ الأجرة على الكفالة والالتزام-، وحتى  الذين أجازوها ما أجازوها إلا بضوابط وشروط، وقد ثبت خلو عقود الخيارات من  تلك الضوابط. *ثالثاً: اشتمال عقود الخيارات المالية على المخالفات الشرعية التالية:*
  1. الشروط الفاسدة[109]:
  تشتمل  عقود الخيارات على عدد من الشروط التي تعد شروطاً فاسدة في مختلف المذاهب  الفقهية، والشرط الفاسد -كما بينه الفقهاء-: هو ما كان منافياً لمقتضى  العقد، واشتمل على منفعة لأحد المتعاقدين[110]، وناله الغرر والجهالة والقمار بسبب شرط من الشروط التي يشترطها العاقدان[111].
  2. عدم صلاحية محل العقد فيها أن يكون معقوداً عليه:
  محل العقد في الخيارات عبارة عن إرادة ومشيئة، ومن شروط المعقود عليه: أن يكون مالاً متقوماً شرعاً، ومقدوراً على تسليمه[112]، وقبضه قبضاً حقيقياً. وهذه العقود إنما هي حق محض يباع ويشترى في الأسواق الماليةمستقلة عن الأسهم والسندات ونحوها.
  3. جهالة المثمّن: 
  المثمّن في عقود الخيارات هو المعقود عليه، والمقصود بجهالة المثمن*:* عدم  تحديد كميته  في العقد عند التعاقد. أي الجهالة بمقدار محل العقد؛ حيث لا  يعلم الطرفان الكمية التي سيتم تنفيذ العقد عليها، والجهالة بالمثمّن  متحققة في العمليات المضاعفة التي يكون للمضارب الحق في مضاعفة الكمية التي  اشتراها أو باعها وبسعر التعاقد.
  4. المعقود عليه ليس قابلاً لحكم العقد المخصص له شرعاً: 
  لعدم قبول محل العقد لحكم العقد شرعاً أسباب هي:
  أ. انتفاء القبض: وقد تقرر أن عمليات الخيار لا ثمن فيها ولا سلعة ولا تسليم ولا تسلم.
  ب. انتفاء مالية المعقود عليه: بمعنى أن المعقود عليه ليس مالاً متقوماً، وفي الخيارات المعقود عليه هو حق معنوي مجرد لشراء أو بيع.
  ج.  انتفاء الملكية: بمعنى أن المعقود عليه يجب أن يكون مملوكاً للبائع عند  التعاقد، إلا ما استثنى في بعض العقود كالسلم، وعقود الخيارات لا تمليك  فيها ولا تملك لمادة الخيار من قبل المضاربين عند التعاقد.
  د. انتفاء القدرة على تسليم المعقود عليه: وفي عقود الخيارات المعقود عليه عند التعاقد  معدوم، وخاصة في البيع على المكشوف. 
  5. عقود الخيارات حيلة ربويّة:
  المراد بالحيل إذا قصد بها المكلف غاية محرمة تبطل أحكام الشرع وتناقض قصده[113].وصورتها:أن  يبحث المضارب عن ممول يخرجه من ورطته، وهي الخسارة التي سيتحملها نتيجة  تغير الأسعار في غير صالحه، مقابل زيادة يدفعها له، وتسمى هذه: (زيادة  بالمرابحة)؛ أي تأجيل المرابحة، وهي قرض ربوي مقابل التأجيل.
  من  كل ما تقدم يرى الباحث رجحان الرأي الأول وهو: تحريم التعامل بعقود  الخيارات بصورتها الحالية التي يتعامل بها في الأسواق المالية. والله تعالى  أعلم.  *النتائج والتوصيات* *أولاً: النتائج:*
  بعد أن منَّ الله تعالى علينا بإتمام دراستنا نخلص إلى النتائج التالية:
  1.  عقود الخيارات هي أداة من أدوات الاستثمار المستحدثة في الأسواق المالية  يستخدمها المستثمرون كوسيلة تحوطية للحماية من مخاطر تغير أسعار الأوراق  المالية وأسعار العملات الأجنبية، وطريقة لتعظيم أرباحهم بأقصر الطرق  وأسرعها من خلال المضاربة على فروق الأسعار. 
  2. الخيار:  حق شراء أو بيع عدد من الأوراق المالية أو سلع أو عملات أجنبية، لذلك لا  يجوز تداوله لا بيعا ولا شراء، لأنه غير قابل للنقل، بعوض أو بدون عوض.
  3.  عقود الخيارات كما تمارس الآن في الأسواق المالية بصورتها الحالية لا  تندرج ولا تحت أي مسمى من مسميات العقود المسماة، بل تخالف العقود المسماة  في الفقه الإسلامي كافة.
  4. الخيارات المعاصرة بصورتها الحالية ليس ثمة علاقة بينها وبين الخيارات في الفقه الإسلامي، فهي مغايرة تماماً للخيارات الفقهية. *ثانياً: التوصيات:* 
  1.  ضرورة تغيير المستثمرين أغراضهم من الخيارات من المجازفة والحصول على فروق  الأسعار، إلى الأغراض المقصودة شرعاً من العقود الشرعية، المتمثلة بالتملك  الفعلي للاسترباح مع تحمل الضمان. *2. استبعاد تداول  عقود الخيارات من الأسواق المالية الإسلامية، واستبدالها بالصيغ الشرعية  التالية: تنفيذ الصفقة بصورة بيع العربون مع خيار الشرط، أو تنفيذها  باستخدام العقود المستقبلية.*   *منقولا من موقع وزارة الافتاء حتى لاحد يقوم بالتهجم و يتكلم فى ما لا يعلم و اتمنى من الاخوة بالمنتدا ان يقومو بتثبيت الموضوع حتى ليقع اى شخص فى خطأ و سوف نسأل عليه يوم القيامه و أسأل الله ان يغفر لى و المسلمين و المسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات *

----------


## قائد كتيبة

تشكر اخي shady2500

----------


## shady2500

> تشكر اخي shady2500

 *الشكر لله وحده !! اتمنى ان تكون قد استفدة و يجب ان نوصل الرساله الى الناس عشان الموضوع اصبح ياخد اكبر من حقة و هو حرام شرعا !*

----------


## Mo3Ty

*اييييييييييييييوة
هو ده المطلوب فى ايصال المعلومة وده الى بطلبه من الصبح
وصلت المعلومة
بارك الله فيك  
تقبل تحياتي
اخوك
+معطي+*

----------


## shady2500

> *اييييييييييييييوة
> هو ده المطلوب فى ايصال المعلومة وده الى بطلبه من الصبح
> وصلت المعلومة
> بارك الله فيك  
> تقبل تحياتي
> اخوك
> +معطي+*

 *
طب ياعم مكنت تقول من الاول و لازم ندبح واحد قبل مالعيد يجى !!  كل سنه و انت و جميع الاعضاء بكل خير 
.. و انا فرحان انى قدرة اساعدك و اوصل الفكر لك و للجميع و اتمنى ان الجميع ينتبه و يكرز و يعرف ايه الحلال و ايه الحرام قبل متاخد اى خطوه عشان متجيش فى الاخر و تندم و تقول يرتنى كنت معاهم 
اخوك شادى  لو عندك اى سؤال بخصوص اى شىء قولى و ان شاء الله اكون حاضر فاحنا اخوات و لازم نساعد بعض  *

----------


## Mo3Ty

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shady2500
					  
طب ياعم مكنت تقول من الاول و لازم ندبح واحد قبل مالعيد يجى !!  كل سنه و انت و جميع الاعضاء بكل خير 
.. و انا فرحان انى قدرة اساعدك و اوصل الفكر لك و للجميع و اتمنى ان الجميع ينتبه و يكرز و يعرف ايه الحلال و ايه الحرام قبل متاخد اى خطوه عشان متجيش فى الاخر و تندم و تقول يرتنى كنت معاهم 
اخوك شادى  لو عندك اى سؤال بخصوص اى شىء قولى و ان شاء الله اكون حاضر فاحنا اخوات و لازم نساعد بعض        ما انا قولت فى الاول الى يقول حلال او حرام يشرح ليه وايه الاوبشن اصلا عشان نقتنع بالحلال او الحرام 
وعامة ولا يهمك عندي الخروف الى دبحته هههههههه
وكل سنة وانت طيب ياشادي باشا*

----------


## ellliottt

فضيلة الدكتور يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي  
اولاً : الاستثمار في الاسهم 
المطلب الاول : تعريف الاسهم .
المطلب الثاني: حكم المتاجرة بها .
المطلب الثالث: تداول الاسهم في السوق الثانوية والحكم الشرعي لها :
1. بيوع عاجلة وهي على ثلاثة انواع (بيوع عاجلة عادية – عمليات الشراء بالهامش – البيوع القصيرة ) .
2. بيوع آجلة وهي على نوعين ( البيوع الباته القطعية " العقود المستقبلية " – بيوع الخيارات ) . 
بيوع الخيارات :
باستعراض ادلة الفريقين فإنه الذي يترجح هو جواز عقد الخيار البسيط ، اي خيار البيع المفرد ، او خيار الشراء المفرد ، دون المركب منهما معاً ، بالشروط الآتية :
1. ان يكون الاصل محل العقد جائز التداول ، وفقاً للضوابط التي اشرنا إليها في المطلب السابق .
2. ان يكون حق الخيار حالا، بمعنى ان تكون مدة الخيار تالية لشرائة مباشرة ولو امتدت لفترة طويله ، وعلى هذا فالذي يظهر ان الخيار بالصيغة المعمول بها في الاسواق الامريكية اقرب الى قواعد الشريعة من الخيار الاوربي لان الثاني يقتضي تأجيل البدلين ، وهذا محرم ، لانه من بيع الكالئ بالكالئ .3. ان تكون الاسهم او الاصول محل العقد مملوكة للملتزم بالبيع - ( وهو محرر الخيار في خيار الشراء ، ومشتري الخيار في خيار البيع ) من حين الشراء حتى التنفيذ .
وبذا تتحقق مصلحتان :
الاولى :
الثانية :
راجع التفاصيل  
ثانياً : المتاجرة في السندات :
المطلب الاول : حقيقة السندات .
المطلب الثاني : حكم المتاجرة بالسندات .  
التفاصيل           فاسألوا أهل الذكر
يجيب عليها اليوم /فضيلة الشيخ :عبدالله بن سليمان المنيع *
إعداد سَلمان العُمري 
بيوع العربون المتداول
* ظهر في الأسواق التجارية ما يسمى ببيوع الأبشن او ببيوع العربون المتداول، وذلك بأن يشتري احد الناس اسهم شركات بمبلغ مليون ريال على ان يدفع عربوناً قدره خمسون الف ريال ويكون له خيار امضاء البيع او رده خلال شهر مثلاً فان رد البيع ضاع عليه العربون واصبح من حق البائع ثم يكون من هذا المشتري اثناء مدة الخيار بيع هذه الاسهم بماله فيها من حق الخيار من الامضاء او الرد وبعربون اكثر من العربون الذي دفعه ثم يكون من المشتري الثاني مثل ما كان من الاول وهكذا يجري تداول شراء هذه الاسهم بين مجموعة من المشترين ويكون لكل واحد منهم حق الامضاء او الرد باعتبار ان هذا الحق المقابل للعربون اختصاص يجوز بيعه او الاستعاضة عنه مدة الخيار، فما حكم هذه البيوع؟
صالح الجارالله الرياض 
بيع العربون من مفردات الامام احمد رحمه الله فقد اجازه واخذت باجازته القوانين الدولية وهو مسلك من مسالك تيسير أمر البيوع وله في ذلك مستند من الفعل والنقل عن السلف الصالح، الا ان مدة الخيار تنتهي بانتهاء اجلها او باختيار المشتري احد الامرين خلالها امضاء البيع او الرد سواء أكان ذلك بافصاح من المشتري دافع العربون او كان ذلك بتصرفه في البيع تصرفاً يشعر بامضائه البيع كبيع السلعة او هبتها او وقفها او تأجيرها او نحو ذلك مما يعتبر رضى بالبيع وامضائه وعليه وفي حال تصرف المشتري ببيعه السلعة خلال مدة الخيار فان حقه في ذلك قد انتهى ببيعه السلعة وعليه ان يدفع للبائع بقية قيمة السلعة، وقد يرد على هذا بأن للمشتري اختصاصاً منشؤه العربون يحق له بموجبه التنازل عن هذا العربون لغيره، والجواب من امرين:
احدهما ان للبائع حق الاعتراض على المشتري بذلك التصرف حيث ان حق المشتري بالعربون على البائع حق اكده اتفاق الطرفين البائع والمشتري فلا يجوز دخول طرف ثالث بينهما الا بالتراضي فليس حق المشتري حقاً مستقلاًحتى يقال بجواز تصرفه فيه مطلقاً.
الامر الثاني ان تصرف المشتري دافع العربون ببيعه السلعة التي اشتراها يعتبر اختياراً منه للامضاء حيث انه لا يجوز له بيع مالايملكه ملكاً مستقراً فتصرفه بالبيع قطع لحقه في الخيار وامضاء للبيع فلا يجوز للمشتري الثاني شراء عربون ان يرجع على البائع الاول لانقطاع الحق عليه بالتصرف.
وعليه فتعتبر البيوع المتتابعة صحيحة ولكن كل مشتر يرجع على من باعه وينتهي حق كل مشتر على من باعه بتصرفه بالبيع ويرجع كل بائع على من باعه بالمطالبة ببقية الثمن وينتهي حق الخيار الى المشتري الاخير مع البائع الاخير، والله اعلم.

----------


## ellliottt

:Eh S(7):   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t120794.html

----------


## Mo3Ty

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ellliottt
					    فضيلة الدكتور يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي  
اولاً : الاستثمار في الاسهم 
المطلب الاول : تعريف الاسهم .
المطلب الثاني: حكم المتاجرة بها .
المطلب الثالث: تداول الاسهم في السوق الثانوية والحكم الشرعي لها :
1. بيوع عاجلة وهي على ثلاثة انواع (بيوع عاجلة عادية – عمليات الشراء بالهامش – البيوع القصيرة ) .
2. بيوع آجلة وهي على نوعين ( البيوع الباته القطعية " العقود المستقبلية " – بيوع الخيارات ) . 
بيوع الخيارات :
باستعراض ادلة الفريقين فإنه الذي يترجح هو جواز عقد الخيار البسيط ، اي خيار البيع المفرد ، او خيار الشراء المفرد ، دون المركب منهما معاً ، بالشروط الآتية :
1. ان يكون الاصل محل العقد جائز التداول ، وفقاً للضوابط التي اشرنا إليها في المطلب السابق .
2. ان يكون حق الخيار حالا، بمعنى ان تكون مدة الخيار تالية لشرائة مباشرة ولو امتدت لفترة طويله ، وعلى هذا فالذي يظهر ان الخيار بالصيغة المعمول بها في الاسواق الامريكية اقرب الى قواعد الشريعة من الخيار الاوربي لان الثاني يقتضي تأجيل البدلين ، وهذا محرم ، لانه من بيع الكالئ بالكالئ .3. ان تكون الاسهم او الاصول محل العقد مملوكة للملتزم بالبيع - ( وهو محرر الخيار في خيار الشراء ، ومشتري الخيار في خيار البيع ) من حين الشراء حتى التنفيذ .
وبذا تتحقق مصلحتان :
الاولى :
الثانية :
راجع التفاصيل  
ثانياً : المتاجرة في السندات :
المطلب الاول : حقيقة السندات .
المطلب الثاني : حكم المتاجرة بالسندات .  
التفاصيل           فاسألوا أهل الذكر
يجيب عليها اليوم /فضيلة الشيخ :عبدالله بن سليمان المنيع *
إعداد سَلمان العُمري 
بيوع العربون المتداول
* ظهر في الأسواق التجارية ما يسمى ببيوع الأبشن او ببيوع العربون المتداول، وذلك بأن يشتري احد الناس اسهم شركات بمبلغ مليون ريال على ان يدفع عربوناً قدره خمسون الف ريال ويكون له خيار امضاء البيع او رده خلال شهر مثلاً فان رد البيع ضاع عليه العربون واصبح من حق البائع ثم يكون من هذا المشتري اثناء مدة الخيار بيع هذه الاسهم بماله فيها من حق الخيار من الامضاء او الرد وبعربون اكثر من العربون الذي دفعه ثم يكون من المشتري الثاني مثل ما كان من الاول وهكذا يجري تداول شراء هذه الاسهم بين مجموعة من المشترين ويكون لكل واحد منهم حق الامضاء او الرد باعتبار ان هذا الحق المقابل للعربون اختصاص يجوز بيعه او الاستعاضة عنه مدة الخيار، فما حكم هذه البيوع؟
صالح الجارالله الرياض 
بيع العربون من مفردات الامام احمد رحمه الله فقد اجازه واخذت باجازته القوانين الدولية وهو مسلك من مسالك تيسير أمر البيوع وله في ذلك مستند من الفعل والنقل عن السلف الصالح، الا ان مدة الخيار تنتهي بانتهاء اجلها او باختيار المشتري احد الامرين خلالها امضاء البيع او الرد سواء أكان ذلك بافصاح من المشتري دافع العربون او كان ذلك بتصرفه في البيع تصرفاً يشعر بامضائه البيع كبيع السلعة او هبتها او وقفها او تأجيرها او نحو ذلك مما يعتبر رضى بالبيع وامضائه وعليه وفي حال تصرف المشتري ببيعه السلعة خلال مدة الخيار فان حقه في ذلك قد انتهى ببيعه السلعة وعليه ان يدفع للبائع بقية قيمة السلعة، وقد يرد على هذا بأن للمشتري اختصاصاً منشؤه العربون يحق له بموجبه التنازل عن هذا العربون لغيره، والجواب من امرين:
احدهما ان للبائع حق الاعتراض على المشتري بذلك التصرف حيث ان حق المشتري بالعربون على البائع حق اكده اتفاق الطرفين البائع والمشتري فلا يجوز دخول طرف ثالث بينهما الا بالتراضي فليس حق المشتري حقاً مستقلاًحتى يقال بجواز تصرفه فيه مطلقاً.
الامر الثاني ان تصرف المشتري دافع العربون ببيعه السلعة التي اشتراها يعتبر اختياراً منه للامضاء حيث انه لا يجوز له بيع مالايملكه ملكاً مستقراً فتصرفه بالبيع قطع لحقه في الخيار وامضاء للبيع فلا يجوز للمشتري الثاني شراء عربون ان يرجع على البائع الاول لانقطاع الحق عليه بالتصرف.
وعليه فتعتبر البيوع المتتابعة صحيحة ولكن كل مشتر يرجع على من باعه وينتهي حق كل مشتر على من باعه بتصرفه بالبيع ويرجع كل بائع على من باعه بالمطالبة ببقية الثمن وينتهي حق الخيار الى المشتري الاخير مع البائع الاخير، والله اعلم.            بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم اليوت*

----------


## ellliottt

> * 
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم اليوت*

   اخي الكريم معطي السلام عليكم 
لونظرت الى سوق الفوركس بصوره عمليه لوجدت التالي 
4 الى 5 ترليون دولارفي السوق من اموال البنوك وصناديق التحوط واموال الدعاره والقمار واموال اليتامى ...... الخ 
يعني 10% على الاقل هي اموال حرام في هذا النظام المالي على اقل تقدير 
وبالتالي  اعطيك مثل اخر 
ماذا لو البحيره او النهر الذي يغذي المدينه بالماء يحتوي على 4 ترليون لتر  مثلا  واتى احد الاشخاص ووضع فيه زجاجه خمر 1لتر مثلا. 
ما حكم من يشرب هذا الماء وفيه هذه النسبه من الخمر التي ستعادل 0.0000001 % 
لو عرضت هذا الامر على مجموعه من الشيوخ لوجدت منهم يحلل الماء لان الاغلبيه لا يعلمون ما يحتويه وليس لهم علم ان به نسبه قليله خمر حتى لو عقم.
ومجموعه اخرى تحرم شرب هذا الماء حتى لو لم تعلم ما يحتويه. 
هذا هو سوق المال بكل بساطه ليست عمليه بيع او شراء و الذهب حرام والعملات حلال لا والله وانما تدخل فيه مجموعه كبيره من الامور الثانويه والتفاصيل الدقيقه التي تحتمل الصواب والخطا. 
طيب الان مثلا سحب 25الف من بنك دوكاسبي ارباح شهريه 
هنا هل سوف اعلم من اين اتت هذه الاموال ؟؟؟؟ اكيد لا  ما هوالحل ؟؟؟؟ الله اعلم  :Doh:  
هذا الامر انا في صراع داخلي مع نفسي 3 سنوات الان . 
اللهم اهدنا الى الخير والحق والصواب 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## shady2500

> فضيلة الدكتور يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي  
> اولاً : الاستثمار في الاسهم 
> المطلب الاول : تعريف الاسهم .
> المطلب الثاني: حكم المتاجرة بها .
> المطلب الثالث: تداول الاسهم في السوق الثانوية والحكم الشرعي لها :
> 1. بيوع عاجلة وهي على ثلاثة انواع (بيوع عاجلة عادية – عمليات الشراء بالهامش – البيوع القصيرة ) .
> 2. بيوع آجلة وهي على نوعين ( البيوع الباته القطعية " العقود المستقبلية " – بيوع الخيارات ) . 
> بيوع الخيارات :
> باستعراض ادلة الفريقين فإنه الذي يترجح هو جواز عقد الخيار البسيط ، اي خيار البيع المفرد ، او خيار الشراء المفرد ، دون المركب منهما معاً ، بالشروط الآتية :
> ...

  

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t120794.html

  

> اخي الكريم معطي السلام عليكم 
> لونظرت الى سوق الفوركس بصوره عمليه لوجدت التالي 
> 4 الى 5 ترليون دولارفي السوق من اموال البنوك وصناديق التحوط واموال الدعاره والقمار واموال اليتامى ...... الخ 
> يعني 10% على الاقل هي اموال حرام في هذا النظام المالي على اقل تقدير 
> وبالتالي  اعطيك مثل اخر 
> ماذا لو البحيره او النهر الذي يغذي المدينه بالماء يحتوي على 4 ترليون لتر  مثلا  واتى احد الاشخاص ووضع فيه زجاجه خمر 1لتر مثلا. 
> ما حكم من يشرب هذا الماء وفيه هذه النسبه من الخمر التي ستعادل 0.0000001 % 
> لو عرضت هذا الامر على مجموعه من الشيوخ لوجدت منهم يحلل الماء لان الاغلبيه لا يعلمون ما يحتويه وليس لهم علم ان به نسبه قليله خمر حتى لو عقم.
> ومجموعه اخرى تحرم شرب هذا الماء حتى لو لم تعلم ما يحتويه. 
> ...

 *بارك الله لك اخى اليوت على الاضافات و اتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله
 كل عام و انتم بخير * **

----------


## مكس

كلا الشيخين لا يفتي بجواز شراء عقد اي شي  
                                          تابع الوان الاحمر   

> فضيلة الدكتور يوسف بن عبدالله الشبيلي  
> اولاً : الاستثمار في الاسهم 
> المطلب الاول : تعريف الاسهم .
> المطلب الثاني: حكم المتاجرة بها .
> المطلب الثالث: تداول الاسهم في السوق الثانوية والحكم الشرعي لها :
> 1. بيوع عاجلة وهي على ثلاثة انواع (بيوع عاجلة عادية – عمليات الشراء بالهامش – البيوع القصيرة ) .
> 2. بيوع آجلة وهي على نوعين ( البيوع الباته القطعية " العقود المستقبلية " – بيوع الخيارات ) . 
> بيوع الخيارات :
> باستعراض ادلة الفريقين فإنه الذي يترجح هو جواز عقد الخيار البسيط ، اي خيار البيع المفرد ، او خيار الشراء المفرد ، دون المركب منهما معاً ، بالشروط الآتية : 1. ان يكون الاصل محل العقد جائز التداول ، وفقاً للضوابط التي اشرنا إليها في المطلب السابق .
> ...

----------


## ellliottt

> كلا الشيخين لا يفتي بجواز شراء عقد اي شي  
>                                           تابع الوان الاحمر

   كل عام وانت بخير اخي الكريم 
والله اخي الكريم فيه البعض حرموا اوبشن العملات واوبشن الاسهم
وفيه البعض حللوا اوبشن الاسهم وحرموا اوبشن العملات. 
ويوجد الالاف من الاخوه يتداولون في هذا السوق وفق ضوابط السهم نفسه حلال او حرام.  
ولو تعود للمشاركه رقم 10  اعلاه لرايت فيه جانبا من الصحه 
----------------------------------------------------------------- 
طيب الان اترك الاوبشن وعود الى العملات واذى لديك شخص قريب يعمل في داخل نظام اي شركه
لرايت بان جميع الحسابات عليها فوائد سواء حساب اسلامي او غير اسلامي وهم يقومون بعمليه خلط بين الاثنين والباقي يتصرفون به بمعرفتهم مع حسابات ليست اسلاميه كما يقولون ..... يعني العمليه خدعه بكل بساطه وان جميع الحسابات عليها فوائد شاء من شاء وابى من ابى.   باختصار    الحسابات تدخل بالعمليه الربويه 100%  ولكن لا يضيفوا او يقتطعوا الى الحساب وانما يعملون موازاه مع حسابات اخرى .
 الشركات ليست غبيه لتدفع من جيوبها لعيوننا اتمنى ان تكون الصوره واضحه 
----------------------------------------------------------------- 
اخي الكريم انا على قناعه كامله بان سوق المال بصوره عامه ليس نظيف ابدا ابدا 
لكن ما باليد حيله ومستمرين بالعمل والسحب الى ماشاء الله
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## sarmad66

> كل عام وانت بخير اخي الكريم 
> والله اخي الكريم فيه البعض حرموا اوبشن العملات واوبشن الاسهم
> وفيه البعض حللوا اوبشن الاسهم وحرموا اوبشن العملات. 
> ويوجد الالاف من الاخوه يتداولون في هذا السوق وفق ضوابط السهم نفسه حلال او حرام.  
> ولو تعود للمشاركه رقم 10  اعلاه لرايت فيه جانبا من الصحه 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------- 
> طيب الان اترك الاوبشن وعود الى العملات واذى لديك شخص قريب يعمل في داخل نظام اي شركه
> لرايت بان جميع الحسابات عليها فوائد سواء حساب اسلامي او غير اسلامي وهم يقومون بعمليه خلط بين الاثنين والباقي يتصرفون به بمعرفتهم مع حسابات ليست اسلاميه كما يقولون ..... يعني العمليه خدعه بكل بساطه وان جميع الحسابات عليها فوائد شاء من شاء وابى من ابى.   باختصار    الحسابات تدخل بالعمليه الربويه 100%  ولكن لا يضيفوا او يقتطعوا الى الحساب وانما يعملون موازاه مع حسابات اخرى .
>  الشركات ليست غبيه لتدفع من جيوبها لعيوننا اتمنى ان تكون الصوره واضحه 
> ...

 السلام عليكم
نقاط مهمه طرحتها وانا على يقين معظمهم يعلمون بها ولكن يتجاهلون لانه معظم شركات الفوركس عند الغرب يعني غير المسلمين فكيف تضمن حليه التعامل معهم ولكن يوجد مدخل اخر للحليه وهو ايهما افضل تسحب ارباح من غير المسلم ام من المسلم فاذا كان جميع شركات الفوركس غيرمسلمه فالافضل استنقاض الاموال منهم ومساعده المسلمين بها افضل من ان تذهب الى الاعداء

----------


## ellliottt

> السلام عليكم
> نقاط مهمه طرحتها وانا على يقين معظمهم يعلمون بها ولكن يتجاهلون لانه معظم شركات الفوركس عند الغرب يعني غير المسلمين فكيف تضمن حليه التعامل معهم ولكن يوجد مدخل اخر للحليه وهو ايهما افضل تسحب ارباح من غير المسلم ام من المسلم فاذا كان جميع شركات الفوركس غيرمسلمه فالافضل استنقاض الاموال منهم ومساعده المسلمين بها افضل من ان تذهب الى الاعداء

 
اخي الكريم ايضا لا يجوز هذا ...... لا يجوز ان تنصب نفسك او ننصب نفسنا بحجه الاسلام ان نكون رب او الاله في الارض  ونحاكم الناس 
فالله وحده هو الذي يحاسبنا جميعا من اي دين واي جنس.
ثانيا كيف تحلل اموال الحرام اذا نصح تسميتها وتيقنا بها انها حرام بحجه شركات غير مسلمه؟؟  وبحجه اخرى مساعده المحتاجين المسلمين ؟؟؟؟
يعني تساعد المحتاجين باموال حرام بحجه محاربه اعداء اذا صحه التسميه مع اني اختلف فيها 100% 
--------------------------
اترك الفوركس
--------------------------
تعال الى اي شخص لديه مطعم او محل جمله واتاه شخص....يشتري  باموال حرام سواء قمار او اموال سرقه او اموال يتيم.....؟؟
من اين لنا ان نعرف من اين اتت هذه الاموال وقتها؟؟؟؟ 
هذه مشكله العصر ومشكله النظام المالي بصوره عامله 
يعني لو عملوا تجربه ووضعوا اشاره على ورقه 100 دولار واحده وتركوها 10 سنوات تتحرك ومراقبه هذه الورقه.
سترى انها تتحرك بصوره عجيبه وغريبه بين المدن والدول والافراد والبنوك ......الخ كتحرك الشارت هههههه 
العمليه معقده للغايه وصعب ان يتم الفتوى بها حسب رايي المتواضع.

----------


## sarmad66

> اخي الكريم ايضا لا يجوز هذا ...... لا يجوز ان تنصب نفسك او ننصب نفسنا بحجه الاسلام ان نكون رب او الاله في الارض  ونحاكم الناس 
> فالله وحده هو الذي يحاسبنا جميعا من اي دين واي جنس.
> ثانيا كيف تحلل اموال الحرام اذا نصح تسميتها وتيقنا بها انها حرام بحجه شركات غير مسلمه؟؟  وبحجه اخرى مساعده المحتاجين المسلمين ؟؟؟؟
> يعني تساعد المحتاجين باموال حرام بحجه محاربه اعداء اذا صحه التسميه مع اني اختلف فيها 100% 
> --------------------------
> اترك الفوركس
> --------------------------
> تعال الى اي شخص لديه مطعم او محل جمله واتاه شخص....يشتري  باموال حرام سواء قمار او اموال سرقه او اموال يتيم.....؟؟
> من اين لنا ان نعرف من اين اتت هذه الاموال وقتها؟؟؟؟ 
> ...

 
حاشا لله ان افتي او احلل او احرم انا فقط اسأل واستفسر لانه الموضوع متشعب وصعب الوصول الى نتيجه مقنعه وانا مقتنع عندما اجد البديل المناسب ساترك الفوركس نهائيا لانه متعب وفي نفس الوقت غير واضح

----------


## ALSHAQSI

معلومات جميله 
مشكوررررين

----------


## a7med920

الصفحه شكلها يخض
مفيش ملخص فى سطرين ونص كده؟؟
تحيتى للجميع

----------

